# [Portage] conflicto entre paquetes (abierto)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Tras un tiempo sin actualizar me dispongo a ello y me encuentro con estos conflictos:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-uclibc)" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3 [2.0.1-r2]             

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2010b [2009u]           

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-8a [8]                         

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.15  ELIBC="(glibc%*)"      

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.2 [4.3.1]                     

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.9.2-r1 [3.9.2]               

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.5 [1.4.4]               

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20100220 [20091231]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static"    

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.3 [1.10.2]                       

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5  USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)"     

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs% (-debug%)"   

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2 [3.6.20-r1] USE="fts3* -extensions% -secure-delete% -test%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100220 [20091231]                              

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X*"                                                    

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20100220-r2 [20091231]                         

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.2  USE="(-debug%)"                                              

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n [0.9.8l-r2]                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1  USE="-qt3support*"                                       

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9  USE="(-qt3%)"                                    

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0 [2.6.0-r2]                                              

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20100220 [20091231]                          

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20100220-r1 [20091231-r1]                    

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 [2.6.4]                                                    

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.6 [2.7.3-r2]                                                   

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.15 [2.8.13-r1]                                                

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/urwid-0.9.9 [0.9.8.4]                                                    

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20100310 [20090620.1-r1]                                           

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.15.3 [1.14.2]                                                    

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1 [5.2_p1-r3]                                              

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-149 [146-r1] USE="-test%"                                               

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1 [0.17]                                                    

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 [2.2.47]                                                        

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.1 [2.3]                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9  ELIBC="(glibc%*)"                                   

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10 [2.6.31-r6] USE="-build -symlink"              

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2  USE="dbus* -qt3support*"                                     

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2  USE="-qt3support*"                                        

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2  USE="kde*"                                                

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.0 [1.6.2.2] USE="gtk%* nls%* -X%"                                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5  USE="opengl* -semantic-desktop*"                            

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kappfinder-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/knetattach-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/khelpcenter-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 95 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-qt3support,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[glib,-debug,-aqua,-qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 10 more)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[qt3support,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[qt3support,accessibility,-debug,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwrite-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 91 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

He borrado los paquetes del fichero world, los elimina y los volvi a emerger con la opción -1 pero siguen dando la lata.

Si los añado al package.mask no puedo actualizar porque son requeridos por el sistema.

¿Como lo puedo arreglar?

Un Saludo!

----------

## quilosaq

unmerge qt-core y qt-gui. y actualiza de nuevo world. Como son dependencias necesarias de muchos paquetes emerge se encargará de emergerlos automáicamente.

Aún así es posible que sigas teniendo conflictos por las uses de esos paquetes.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Ya probé a eliminar dichos paquete y actualizar world pero el sistema intenta una y otra vez reemergerlos.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3[qt3support]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

VAIO ~ # nano -w /etc/portage/package.use

VAIO ~ # emerge -uDNp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[dbus]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 (Change USE: +dbus)

(dependency required by "kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

agrego los paquetes en /etc/portage/package.use con las uses necesarias pero acabo con el mismo problema. Nosé como eliminar los paquetes y tener instalado solo la versión adecuada.

Un Saludo!

----------

## upszot

hola... debes tener algun paquete que pide como dependencia a ese...

fijate con " equery depends x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1" por ejemplo y ahi vas a ver quien te lo esta pidiendo... 

 tambien fijate si no los tenes en package.keyboard  

para hacer el unmerge usa "emerge -C paquete" 

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

¿Como has puesto la use +qt3support para qt-gui. Prueba a poner "x11-libs/qt-gui qt3support" o ">=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2 qt3support" en package.use. El objetivo es que qt-gui se actualice a la 4.6.2 y no a la 4.5.3-r2.

----------

## gringo

igual tu problema se oluciona con esto :

emerge -1av $(eix --only-names -I qt- -C x11-libs)

 ( tienes que tener eix instalado para que funcione)

sacado de aqui- > http://phajdan-jr.blogspot.com/2010/04/solving-qt-blocker-issues.html

saluetes

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Así tengo el package.use:

```
net-p2p/amule gtk

kde-base/kdelibs opengl

sys-apps/dbus X

x11-libs/qt-webkit kde

gnome-base/gvfs gnome

net-libs/libsoup gnome

~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2 qt3support

~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 dbus qt3support

```

Pruebo con emerge -1av $(eix --only-names -I qt- -C x11-libs) y me devuelve lo siguiente:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[qt3support,-debug,-aqua]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-qt3support" [argument])

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[qt3support,-aqua]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns" [argument])

```

Edito el package.use con con dichas uses y al volver a intentarlo me devuelve lo siguiente:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-qt3support,-aqua]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-sql" [argument])

```

Si añado en +qt3support me pide cambiar las uses a -qt3support y viceversa. Tengo un lío encima...

Un Saludo!

----------

